# Shaving...how ridiculous is ridiculous?



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

So apparently I am behind on the times. There seems to be a lot of talk these days about shaving. With stores like Art of Shaving popping up, and YouTube videos detailing a 15-step shaving process involving pre-shave oils, creams, lathers, shaving oils, shave intermission oils, and post-shave oils, I clearly must have missed something somewhere sometime.

When did this all start? When did people start to get so prissy and pretentious about shaving? When my dad taught me, we got the can of barbasol, and the cheap plastic brush, and a razor, and that was that. Nowadays, I use a disposable razor in the shower, no creams or anything like that. Sometimes I'll pamper myself and smear some shampoo from my scalp onto my jawline before I get the razor going. Gonna be tough times when I lose hair on my head, I guess.

My father-in-law, great guy, but he's into the whole Art of Shaving thing. $30+ for 2 oz of pre-shave oil? What the hell is that? He spends more on shaving products for a month than I spend on razors, shampoo, and soap for a year (I bought a gallon of tea tree shampoo through my cosmetologist sister-in-law for $30 two years ago, and stocked up on Old Spice soap when Target put them on super clearance). I use the disposable razors, and they have the little blue strip that they claim tells you when it's time to replace it. Clearly it just tells when the razors finally getting broken in. I shave twice per week on average, so those little buggers last a while. I was actually thinking of getting a double-edge safety razor when this pack runs out, just go back to the basics.

So what is it? Am I missing out on the latest trend? Is my shave not all that it could be? Am I missing one of life's splendors? Is there anyone here who, like my father-in-law, takes their shaving very seriously?


----------



## TiggerWood (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm more like you. After my shower I lather up with shampoo and shave. Done. Twice a week.

Around where I live (north of Chicago), you either have to be clean shaven or have a full beard. A lot of people look down on people who are not clean shaven. Same with my eyebrows. If my eyebrows are not tweezed and sculpted people think there is something wrong with me.


----------



## cc3d (Feb 26, 2012)

I have to agree with you! I use

Woody's all purpose Body Hair Shampoo Bar Soap tea tree

as soap, shampoo and shaving cream. It goes by the name 'meat and potatoes' and comes in meat packing. I have a five o'clock shadow just after lunch and I'll shave with motor oil and a rusty steak knife if need be.

People are so easy to convince that they need to do a ton of other stuff to accomplish the easiest tasks! It sells more stuff. Pretreat, pre-pre-treat, treat, post treat. Just a waste of time and money.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I am into wet shaving, but I make my own double edge razors, brush handles, and bowls. It like anything else really. Some people look at it like a necessary evil and want to get it out of the way. i'd rather turn it into a more satisfying experience.

AoS is absurd with their prices though and I have never bought anything from them. There are a lot of small artisanal products that are really good and tons cheaper. In fact on what people spend on canned shaving foam/gel and disposable razor cartridges in a month is about 3 years worth double edge blades and shaving soap for me.

Plus I am prone to ingrown hairs and shaving with a double edge razor eliminates that.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I shave in the shower. Quick and Easy. Too many men are losing it. Gags me.


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Tweeze your eyebrows?


> That's a requirement


??
Really?

Sorry,but I can't believe that men Tweeze their eyebrows…

Not this guy.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

I bought a DE razor last fall, a cheap badger hair brush, some soap, and a 100 blade variety pack. That's enough to last me for years. Soap may need to be replaced once a year at $5. Blades last me about 2-3 weeks each since I don't shave every day.

Plus, I get a much closer shave than I ever did with the disposables.

I'd like to get a straight razor someday


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

We are really getting a bit esoteric.
Shaving?


> ?


Don't know what that's got to do with ANY woodworking project that makes me wanna follow.
Bill


----------



## freddy1962 (Feb 27, 2014)

Tweez your eyebrows? Ok Nancy


----------



## stan3443 (Mar 3, 2012)

had a beard most of my life . don't need none of that stuf


----------



## BTimmons (Aug 6, 2011)

I don't know. I guess everyone needs a hobby?


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Bill, hence I posted it in the Coffee Lounge forum. The forum specifically for non-woodworking topics. See how I did that?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

What is shaving?


----------



## muleskinner (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm with you Ed. KISS. My bathroom is full of more potions and lotions than I've got cut-offs in the shop (maybe that comparison will satisfy BW, who, it appears, after all these years still hasn't read the header on this forum). Two of them are mine - a bar of glycerin soap and a bottle of Old Spice after shave.

And just a note in case any blade manufacturers are reading - one blade was fine, two blades were clever, but for god's sake, now you're just getting ridiculous.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Who needs razors…I shave with a 2" chisel….Veritas, of course.


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

I trim my beard once a month or so with an electric trimmer. just use a razor for some edging sometimes.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Glad to see that I'm not alone here. Although, this is a forum dedicated to people who like to work with their hands, get dirty/dusty, power tools, etc. Probably not surprising that the majority of people don't also fall into the "I want to pamper my baby soft face" group.

I wonder if there's anyone reading this, who is in the opposite camp, who can chime in and speak to their experience with all of these extravagant shaving products.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Ed, I'm sorry I missed the forum in which this is posted.
I sign in on all forums, and just missed it.
Sure wasn't slammin' you.
Bill


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

No problem, Bill. Happy shaving, to you.

I also enjoy more time making shavings in the garage than I do in the bathroom.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

KISS….......Norelco triple head BEFORE the morning shower. Close as a blade and no muss or fuss!


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm like jmart. I got sick of spending so much on ridiculous 8 blade disposable cartridges so I got an inexpensive double edge razor, badger brush, shave soap, and razor variety pack. Takes a little more time but the shave is so much better so I do it when I have a little time and use the electric razor when I don't.

There's always going to be some people out there that are going to be drawn towards the AoS extreme stuff, but that's definitely not me. Keep it simple is better. I did try a sample of some L'Occitane or something like that aftershave that came in the mail and it admittedly was really impressively good, but not $100 a bottle good.

I do intend to get a straight razor when I find a good one. That's half because I hear it's an even better shave and half because I'm such a cheapskate I like the savings on razor blades. Plus I can maintain it with my woodworking sharpening skills.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Any suggestions on an affordable double-edge safety razor setup?


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I too shave twice a week and try to make as little a fuss of it as possible. Any why would anyone need to tweez their eyebrow?


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay.. I don't mean to offend anyone..  that said.. this started thanks to the shows South Park and Queer Eye for the Straight Guy a decade ago. The Metro-sexual movement was crazy. I am a gay man the the realm of body and face grooming has always been part of our culture… well suddenly the girls wanted their boyfriends and husbands to be more groomed and cultured (like their gay friends) ... and thus straight men caved in. It persisted and permeated out into the mainstream culture… it has become a huge industry in urban areas….now you have to realize us gay men have gone the exact opposite and want to be natural and well.. "butcher"... somehow…?? ... than the straight guys we all now have to work. My studio mate, is a 46 yr straight guy who shaves his whole body… and then has to use ton of creams and powders …. what the heck is THAT about? LOL…. Of course I am part of the group BinghamtonEd mentions above.. dirty worker guy. I was told I lost my "queer card" years ago.. 
again I mean no offense.

I shave once a week with an electric razor and talcum power. 
BUT.. what the heck is up with the bushes of grey hair my nose and ears seem to pump out ever other day???
That is just unacceptable to me!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

A "disposable" razor lasts about 6 months for me.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

> I was told I lost my "queer card" years ago.
> - EPJartisan


Sounds like you're real torn up about it, too. Ha. I think my wife would be disappointed in me if I went metro. She's of the opinion that men should look a little rough.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Ed, there are people that will tell you that you need an expensive heavy weight razor holder and that makes all the difference. It may, but the $11 one I got off amazon has worked well for me. I just got a cheap one that had good amazon reviews. I don't see the same one now, but they have a good selection of reasonably priced stuff. If I don't find a straight razor I might try a higher end double edge razor assortment. There was a big difference in quality between the super cheap blade that came in my assortment and the better ones. The better ones were the Wilkinson sword classics that you can also get at Walmart oddly enough, and the Bic Chrome Platinum. A better quality razor assortment is the one place I would recommend spending more money on upfront. It took me a little while to learn the technique anyway.

Haha EPJ I'm starting to get the ear and nose sprouts too. My wife accuses me of trying to have all of my body hair grow together in one continuous patch. Nose, Ears, Back, etc.

Yeti, you might consider tweezing if you had one eyebrow hair that was 2 inches longer than the others. Then again, no tweezer needed to fix that.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Once or twice a week is plenty for me. I don't get out in public much.
Probably once a week with the Norelco and once with some cheapo disposable razor. 
I've never learned the art of shaving in the shower. Gotta have a mirror, though it scares me sometimes.


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

I shave in the shower but as someone else said, do the edging after in front of the mirror. Sometimes I get it right and don't even need that. I figure, worst case scenario, I screw up my goatee to the point where I have to shave it off, and it will be back in a week.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

If you are looking to get into wet shaving, check out this website forum. Great info

Being a woodworker, I can't just buy a razor, I make my own

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/93537


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Don't have a lathe, so probably not an option for me. Those are beautiful, though. Mind if I ask what the material cost is for a razor and brush kit?


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

The brush largely depends on the grade of badger and the size. Mine is 20mm and was about $10. The heads are between 10 and 40 depending on which one you go with


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill say it. I tweeze above the bridge of the nose where the unibrow comes in. I aint tryin to go all Anthony Davis on it. I wouldn't mind going with some high class shaving devices but im pretty true to the mach 3 and the gel stuff.

I will say that there is something special about a shave at the barber shop with a hot towel and a straight razor.


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I have to agree that the hot shave at the barber's is something different entirely. If I could afford it that would be the only place I'd shave.


----------



## jkl103144 (Mar 19, 2015)

> When did this all start? When did people start to get so prissy and pretentious about shaving? When my dad taught me, we got the can of barbasol, and the cheap plastic brush, and a razor, and that was that. Nowadays, I use a disposable razor in the shower, no creams or anything like that. Sometimes I ll pamper myself and smear some shampoo from my scalp onto my jawline before I get the razor going. Gonna be tough times when I lose hair on my head, I guess.
> - BinghamtonEd


I'm not so sure when, because I don't really keep up with this subject.

Personally, I've never been keen on beards. I do sport a neatly trimmed mustache, and have had it ever since being stationed in Korea in 1971. The military has no problem with neatly trimmed mustaches, and as long at the hairs remain above the lip, the ladies don't seem to mind either.










To me, keeping a good looking beard, which is neat and orderly, can be every bit as much trouble as shaving. I grew a beard once, about 20 years ago. And just having to put up with the break-in period was almost enough to throw up my hands and get rid of it.









Besides, most women don't care for beards, because they are not easy on their own face.

I'm one of these persons, who loves to strive for perfection. And in my usual idiosyncratic style, I have gotten shaving down to a science. I'll stick with shaving below the lips, because I am testing the longevity of shaving blades. In fact, I probably should call Clark Howard, and tell him about a few of his misconceptions on how to extend the use of razor blades and be an even cheaper guy.

Normally I can get between 50 and 75 shaves from a good Gillette razor. My last Sensor disposable made it to the 110 mark(a record!), and I officially retired it. Its now sitting on display in my bathroom in a hallowed place of honor. In almost the last decade, I have only had to purchase a six pack of green Sensor blades, and a four pack of the latest blue ones. And I am not even half way through that pack. I'm currently about to make shave number 10 on the new one.

Anyway, I am constantly trying to push the boundaries on this, so I hate even the thought of giving it up. I've found the real key to keeping a blade usable is to stick with Gillette. The rest, Schick, Bic, and all the other generic off brands, are too easy to tug the blades out of alignment. Remember, a SS blade never goes dull. The edge gets pulled out of its straight angle, mostly due to the ignorance of the shaver. Gillette aligns its blades less perpendicular to the plane of the face, which means that it doesn't cut/gouge as much as the others. It tends to slide along easier. That's why one can get more shaves from them.

I've been considering the possibility of creating a YouTube video, showing the proper way to shave and not spend a small fortune on blades.


----------



## jkl103144 (Mar 19, 2015)

> If you are looking to get into wet shaving, check out this website forum. Great info
> 
> Being a woodworker, I can t just buy a razor, I make my own
> 
> ...


Joe, I am constantly bombarded with all these new razor commercials on the radio. Its amazing the marketing money spent by the new upstarts. In fact, I've seriously considered trying them out, just to see if they can come up to the standards of Gillette. But truth be told, it will be one hell of a long time before I run out of my current pack of Sensor disposables. I get so many shaves from them, and by not shaving every day, I rarely have to spend much on razor blades.

I DO really love your work on those shaver handles. Congratulations on those works of art. You stated that you can't keep them in stock, but I don't see where I can order one from you.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Boy, this thing resurrected after a year or so. If I had to clean shave, it would have to be done twice a day. For that reason, I have a beard and shave only my neck face cheek, corners and below of my bottom lip. I have never used anything as a shaving aid. Just hop out of shower, shave.


----------



## jkl103144 (Mar 19, 2015)

> Boy, this thing resurrected after a year or so. If I had to clean shave, it would have to be done twice a day. For that reason, I have a beard and shave only my neck face cheek, corners and below of my bottom lip. I have never used anything as a shaving aid. Just hop out of shower, shave.
> 
> - mrjinx007


Fortunately, my beard does not grow like that of David Gregory. I remember him during the Clinton Impeachment trial, and by late afternoon, he was the spitting image of a slimmer Homer Simpson. I kid thee not.

But there is a way to make your shaves last longer. If you apply enough pressure to the blade, which will force the hair follicle upward, the blade can dig deeper into the hair. The normal shaver only clips down just so far as the skin cells, and leaves a stump that cannot be seen, due to the hair follicle being set lower than the normal skin cell.

And you are absolutely correct about shaving IMMEDIATELY after the shower. When one turns off the water, the hair is completely saturated with water, and at its most easily cut with the least trouble. After I shower, the only thing I do before shaving is just toweling off. I step out of the tub, and immediately start the shaving process, by appying warm water again to the beard, just to keep the hairs super-saturated.

And I only use Gillette blades. I'm not a spokesman for that company, but they angle their blades at such an angle that with the proper lubricant, and using the free hand to tug the skin tightly, the shaver can apply as much pressure as he wishes, and not cut himself. I'm not certain of the exact attack angle of every company's blades, but I can tell that Gillette angles theirs just a wee bit closer to being parallel with the target skin. The other companies have theirs tilted more toward the perpendicular. After all, the faster one goes through blades, the more men will have to buy. Gillette has a reputation of offering the smooth shave, and obviously they intend to keep it intact.

The only part of the face I do not apply this heavy pressure is at the two corners of the jaw/mandible. But everywhere else, I bear down like there is no tomorrow. And when I finish my shave, my face is so smooth that it feels like a baby's 'backside'. Since my hair grows out normally, the next day it looks like I shaved that very morning, because the hair had to first grow outward just to reach the level of the skin cells.

I have spent several years perfecting my technique, and I am very proud of the results. My investment in shaving is next to nothing now, and anyone can do the very same, as long as they follow certain rules.

I also have another thing to experiment with. My next project is to take a length of leather belt, and cut it down to the exact width of the blades. Then I am going to make a base in which to glue this leather, and use the very same technique that barbers use with their straight razor. Keep in mind that the leather strap is not used to sharpen the blade. The purpose is to take any ripples/ridges at the blades point, which were caused by tugging on the recipient's beard, and straighten the blade back out as close as possible.

The blade is already sharp. I'm going to experiment with that leather strip, and following my shaves, I am going to rub the Sensor blades in one direction about five or ten times. Then turn the leather 180 degrees and repeat the process. That way the leather will not become worn unevenly.

My ultimate goal is to be able to get, at a minimum, 100 shaves per disposable Sensor blade. And after getting 110 shaves from my previous set of blades, why not.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

Any ideas what I might be doing wrong?


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Bro, I take my shave very serious. I seriously hit that thing once a week, maybe. I start with the trimmer and mow down the stubble. Then I put the guard on and trim the beard. I am very serious about not letting minor stuff mess with my free time. I do have an office job. So what, I have the broken in look.

P.S. Bar soap for shampoo. Cant beat that.

There is way too much stuff for me to spend money and time on. Shaving is not one. Making myself overly clean is not one. Overly clean: I guess I throw that in the Metro, not so manly-man camp.

P.S.S. Who really uses these hand sanitizers? My wife works at a day care. She has to use them all the time. Me?-I eat pizza off the floor. Guess which of us gets sick more? I am not dirty, so to say, but I am not looking for new ways to get clean.

Preach on, Bro.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

I should have added that as a soap maker, I make soap specific to my skin and that does make a lot of difference as well.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Badger hair brush? I use the badger to shave! I just have to hold it a the proper angle to keep from losing my nose and lips! I use some blades that I bought at CostCo, three times a week. I do get 5 o'clock shadow (now that it is gray, it isn't so obvious, as if I cared). I think it has 3 or 4 or maybe 5 little blades in it. I only remember they are mucho expensivo.

FWIW, the whole idea of deodorant is a Wall Street sales pitch. The foo-foo industry is king in this country. The primary use of perfume in the US is in laundry detergent. Soap doesn't actually smell all that great, so a little scent helps that out. I use unscented soap, due to allergic reactions. My dad couldn't use soap at all, just showered every day.

I do know a guy who shaves his monobrow. He's really hairy, and I guess he feels he needs to do that. I personally couldn't care less, but it isn't my face.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Ha, this is funny. I think there is something about super sharp things that men enjoy. Us woodworkers are used to sharp things everywhere, so a sharp razor doesn't really get us going. Those poor non-woodworker saps don't come across sharp stuff every day, so sharp razors turn them on. That's my theory.


----------



## jkl103144 (Mar 19, 2015)

> P.S.S. Who really uses these hand sanitizers? My wife works at a day care. She has to use them all the time. Me?-I eat pizza off the floor. Guess which of us gets sick more? I am not dirty, so to say, but I am not looking for new ways to get clean.- SirIrb


A couple of years ago, there was a fellow who wrote an article about ten habits certain people use and never get sick. I may have it bookmarked somewhere, but haven't seen it for awhile.

Anyway, one of the things he listed was _"Eat Dirt"_. He was interviewed and naturally this habit came up because the interviewer thought it was crazy. His response was that if you constantly go around worried about cleanliness and freshness, your body will not be exposed to things that help build up your immune system.

He is right, and you are too. If you expose yourself to the little things, the odds of you coming down with something fatal are negligible. I eat things that the average person would turn his/her nose up to. I get several bouts of food poisoning every year, in the form of those 24 hour bugs. But I get over them quickly and go about my business. I hardly ever get sick as a result of my autoimmune system being fortified.


----------



## jkl103144 (Mar 19, 2015)

Redundancy; Sorry about that.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Ed, guess my *********************************** is showing up nowadays. Since I retired I've come to realize that I only need to shave on Saturday cuz I'm going to church Sunday morning. Seems to work out pretty well and nobody seems to care what an old fart like me looks like. I've found out that doing it this way I save a few bucks and razor blades last for months. Also I haven't bought a can of shave cream in years.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Eggzactly!
I dont get it. I work with people who cant drink milk (I hate the taste of milk but cook with cream), dont eat wheat or something, get sick at the drop of a hat, wont eat meat, wont eat red meat etc etc.

What is this? I think there is so much culinary psychosomatic syndrome going around it isnt funny. The going thing is to say you cant eat wheat. Then i read studies that say the majority of people can and that there is a name for it (which I cant spell) they take it on as a lifestyle.

Man, I have eaten things that should have a FDA warning on it. Anyone who has ever been in a 3rd world meat market knows what this looks like: a day old half goat hanging from a hook in the noon sun with flies on it.

This is what it comes down to for me. 1000 years ago what did they eat (no, i am not a paleo)? Did they wash their hands all the time? I admit that there is a line here. Be clean enough not to be a walking bacteria, dirty enough (for lack of a better phrase) to not be infected by the self same bacteria.



> P.S.S. Who really uses these hand sanitizers? My wife works at a day care. She has to use them all the time. Me?-I eat pizza off the floor. Guess which of us gets sick more? I am not dirty, so to say, but I am not looking for new ways to get clean.- SirIrb
> 
> A couple of years ago, there was a fellow who wrote an article about ten habits certain people use and never get sick. I may have it bookmarked somewhere, but haven t seen it for awhile.
> 
> ...


----------



## smitdog (Aug 20, 2012)

> 1000 years ago what did they eat (no, i am not a paleo)? Did they wash their hands all the time? I admit that there is a line here.


But then they also had things like Bubonic Plague, the Plague of Justinian, Smallpox and all sorts of stuff that modern health practices can help eliminate. I'll stay away from maggot meat and rub some sanitizer once in a while if it means no 24 hr squirts or time in a doctor's office… But then I do work around the public and with money, both of which can be hiding all sorts of loveliness that I don't want in my body. I don't go overboard with the sanitizer, sometimes not even once in a day, but when that customer comes in and sneezes in their hand then reaches for a wallet and hands me money you better believe I'm hitting that sanitizer!

As for shaving, I do so in the shower every other day or so. I just use one of those stick on suction cup mirrors and it works great, no need to touch up after the shower. If it starts fogging on me I pop it off the wall and run it under the water for a few seconds and I'm back in business. I just joined the dollar shave club thing because I like the idea of fresh blades, and for $6 ever 2 months, I do the every other month with 4 blade razor, I figure it's worth trying out. That gives me a fresh blade every couple of weeks and so far I like the way they shave, like butta. I used to use a Gilette Fusion Pro, which is fantastic and seems to stay sharp a very long time, but I hated dropping $20 or so on a 4-pack of blades.
-Jarrett


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

I used to use a Rolls Safety Razor with the handy little stone and strop case, then they went out of 
business, so I bought a Norelco triple header to make my Rolls last longer and just switched to the electric 
razor entirely. I was told as a young man, that a young man shaved in the evening, an old man shaved in 
the morning, your wife or girl friend can explain it if you do not know. Used Avon after shave until my sister went out of the Avon business, then just forgot about that part. Have more trouble with the fuzzy ears 
and nostril than the beard. Now all the barbers around here keep asking if you want your eyebrows 
trimmed. Without heavy eyebrows, you have to keep wiping your forehead to keep the sweat from dripping 
on the wood, or buy one those expensive designer head bands.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

> Eggzactly!
> ...
> - SirIrb


Have you read this book?:
http://www.moisesvm.com/


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

The black plague was caused by rats carrying fleas, no? I get deloused every month, need it or not.

Like I said, there is a line.


> 1000 years ago what did they eat (no, i am not a paleo)? Did they wash their hands all the time? I admit that there is a line here.
> 
> But then they also had things like Bubonic Plague, the Plague of Justinian, Smallpox and all sorts of stuff that modern health practices can help eliminate. I ll stay away from maggot meat and rub some sanitizer once in a while if it means no 24 hr squirts or time in a doctor s office… But then I do work around the public and with money, both of which can be hiding all sorts of loveliness that I don t want in my body. I don t go overboard with the sanitizer, sometimes not even once in a day, but when that customer comes in and sneezes in their hand then reaches for a wallet and hands me money you better believe I m hitting that sanitizer!
> 
> ...


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

Holy smoke, Bro. It took all my 13 years of public education to get through the title and subtitle. I have not read it but I would try it. When I read its usually fiction.


> Eggzactly!
> ...
> - SirIrb
> 
> ...


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

All the super shaving junk is kinda like all the digital stuff available for the woodworker who can't, or won't, read a ruler. Don't know how I EVER get anything right is the shop without the battery eaters. Yep! I'm a dinosaur.
I guess it kinda let's us know how much disposable income we really have.
Bill


----------



## jkl103144 (Mar 19, 2015)

> But then they also had things like Bubonic Plague, the Plague of Justinian, Smallpox and all sorts of stuff that modern health practices can help eliminate. I ll stay away from maggot meat and rub some sanitizer once in a while if it means no 24 hr squirts or time in a doctor s office… But then I do work around the public and with money, both of which can be hiding all sorts of loveliness that I don t want in my body. I don t go overboard with the sanitizer, sometimes not even once in a day, but when that customer comes in and sneezes in their hand then reaches for a wallet and hands me money you better believe I m hitting that sanitizer!


Jerrett, bubonic plague and smallpox, are examples of viruses. What we are really talking about is bacterium. But I get your point.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> This is what it comes down to for me. 1000 years ago what did they eat (no, i am not a paleo)? Did they wash their hands all the time? I admit that there is a line here. Be clean enough not to be a walking bacteria, dirty enough (for lack of a better phrase) to not be infected by the self same bacteria.
> - SirIrb


For me it doesn't matter because 1000 years ago I would have died at the age of 10 with acute appendicitis, assuming I had survived the tonsillitis at age 4. So I'm fully a child of the modern world!

I don't use hand sanitizer but I do wash my hands frequently. I shave a couple times each week, in the shower, using Ivory soap and a razor with disposable blades. I use Head and Shoulders shampoo. Normally I cut my own hair but last time I was at a stylist, the girl asked what shampoo I used. When I told her, she asked if I had dandruff, "Nope", I replied. She asked why I use Head and Shoulders if I don't have dandruff.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Head and Shoulder made my head hair drop on my shoulder! Way too medicated and unfortunately I used it for several years thinking it must be good. It cost $6 for a small bottle (28 years ago).


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

> Head and Shoulder made my head hair drop on my shoulder! Way too medicated and unfortunately I used it for several years thinking it must be good. It cost $6 for a small bottle (28 years ago).
> 
> - mrjinx007


I doubt it, probably closer to about $2. It's only about $6/bottle right now. People will tell you all sorts of crazy things then try to sell a $30/bottle of shampoo. Hair product is one of the biggest gimmick rip-offs around: five cents of soap + perfume + oils in a 10 cent plastic bottle. Unfortunately my wife falls for it. I've used H&S every week for at least 30 years. I buy H&S + some other inexpensive brand and alternate.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

Just one of the 4 S's you learn in the service. you just do it. Like brushing your teeth. No need to be prissy about it. maybe human men will evolve so not need to shave any more …in about 300 years!!.

Cheers, Jim


----------



## jkl103144 (Mar 19, 2015)

Never knew that there were four "S's". I always knew about three of them, unless you are trying to include "salute".

Do you know your six "P's"?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Rick, my mistake.. I used to use selsun blue.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Too funny! I'd never heard of such a thing. I shower-n-shave with a disposable.

Now I will say if you have never gone to a barber (not a stylist) and had a good shave with a strait razor with the hot towels you are missing something.

I paid to have it done a couple times, and it was awesome to have those nice hot moist towels and nothing cuts like a strait razor. Came out with a face as smooth as a baby bottom.

BTW my fathers razor, camel hair brush and shaving cup sits on my sink. I don't use it, but I can't look at it and not think of him.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm too lazy for all the manscaping junk. I don't look into the mirror enough to wonder anyway, I rely on my wife, screaming children and yelping dogs to know when it's time for one of my remaining head hairs to be unwound and cut. Seems most of them shrank back into my skull meat and tried escaping out my back.

Last year I was mistaken for an escaped mature silverback at Water Wizz and tranked when I took my tee off, that's still in adjudication.

I know when it's time for a beard trim when I end up snagging and yanking a couple mustache and nose hairs between my teeth.

Up till 05 I had underwear older than my youngest who was 16 at the time, (although in my defense, I still have 3 pairs of accident undies) left in the drawer. I have belurved T shirts with so many holes in them I don't need no stinking fans to cool me down in the summer, originally they were World Wildlife Foundation tees with wolves, bears and elk prints. For a while the neighborhood kids held "Identify that animal on the guys T-shirt and win a (X) contest.

I have eyebrow hairs that would make any ancient Chinese Kung Fu master green with envy and avarice. I have to keep an eye on wifey when she has me strapped in the chair, she tries sneaking the scissors in for a quick snip; I can read her thoughts now and see it in her eyes before she's ready to strike.

Fresh cut beards and staches are the worst, a beard softens once the fur gets about 1/2" long and the ends blunt from the shears/scissors/clippers, then nothing on her will be abraded.


----------



## jkl103144 (Mar 19, 2015)

> I m too lazy for all the manscaping junk. I don t look into the mirror enough to wonder anyway, I rely on my wife, screaming children and yelping dogs to know when it s time for one of my remaining head hairs to be unwound and cut. Seems most of them shrank back into my skull meat and tried escaping out my back.
> 
> Last year I was mistaken for an escaped mature silverback at Water Wizz and tranked when I took my tee off, that s still in adjudication.
> 
> - Ghidrah


Have you considered a Japanese vacation? The young ladies there are currently in the middle of a gorilla craze. http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/meet-handsome-gorilla-who-driving-5951549


----------



## jkl103144 (Mar 19, 2015)

> I m too lazy for all the manscaping junk. I don t look into the mirror enough to wonder anyway, I rely on my wife, screaming children and yelping dogs to know when it s time for one of my remaining head hairs to be unwound and cut. Seems most of them shrank back into my skull meat and tried escaping out my back.
> 
> Last year I was mistaken for an escaped mature silverback at Water Wizz and tranked when I took my tee off, that s still in adjudication.
> 
> - Ghidrah


Have you considered a Japanese vacation? The ladies there are currently in the middle of a gorilla fetish. http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/meet-handsome-gorilla-who-driving-5951549


----------



## BinghamtonEd (Nov 30, 2011)

Kind of funny that this thread got pulled back up. Since my original post, I had used up the last of my Mach 3's. I didn't feel like spending what Gillette wants for their razors, so I picked up a double edge razor and a thing of sandalwood shave soap for less than the cost of the Mach 3's. 3 years' worth of blades (100-pack of Astra's) cost $10 on Amazon and the soap cost $9. Closer shave, less money, and I smell like cedar after I'm done. And, I don't feel like I have to use the blade well past its prime to get my money's worth out of it, since it costs $0.10 instead of $2.50. I still don't get these people online who make a 30-minute production out of it, and say they make 6 passes to get optimally smooth, and have $100+ worth of lotions, creams, soaps, balms, and whatnot. For me, I made the change because I thought the cost of razors was ridiculous. Come ski season, the cost goes down to $0 per week.


----------



## jkl103144 (Mar 19, 2015)

> Kind of funny that this thread got pulled back up. Since my original post, I had used up the last of my Mach 3 s. I didn t feel like spending what Gillette wants for their razors, so I picked up a double edge razor and a thing of sandalwood shave soap for less than the cost of the Mach 3 s. 3 years worth of blades (100-pack of Astra s) cost $10 on Amazon and the soap cost $9. Closer shave, less money, and I smell like cedar after I m done. And, I don t feel like I have to use the blade well past its prime to get my money s worth out of it, since it costs $0.10 instead of $2.50. I still don t get these people online who make a 30-minute production out of it, and say they make 6 passes to get optimally smooth, and have $100+ worth of lotions, creams, soaps, balms, and whatnot. For me, I made the change because I thought the cost of razors was ridiculous. Come ski season, the cost goes down to $0 per week.
> 
> - BinghamtonEd


Actually, I'm the guilty culprit. I like things nice and neat, and not all over the place. I own and operate my own political, economic forum. And having tiny little threads all over the place make it difficult to go back to a topic via even a search. Its a mess and a terrible habit to get into. If a subject is kept in one place, its far easier to locate something a member wishes to study.

I don't remember why I found this thread, but it was apparently from a Google search concerning shaving. After all, why start a thread that is quickly forgoten, when the original one can be kept going, right?

As for the razors, I've got everyone beat, with the Gillette "Sensor 3" disposal pack. I bought my first pack at WalMart some years ago when they came in a green pack. It was one of those "Buy 4, get 2 Free" packs. They lasted me about five years, because I discovered how to shave the most efficiently. My latest pack, I bought year before last, and I am currently on my second razor, at ten shaves. My last one got me 110 shaves before I retired it…......And it was still going strong!










I spend next to nothing on my shaves. I use only a tiny bit of shave gel each shave, and my favorite 'after shave' is still "Old Spice". Oh, and I don't take forever either. I just take my time and follow some hard and fast rules, and I 'bare down' so as to get the hair cells to pop up, so as to shear the hair down to the base.

I probably spend less than five dollars a year on everything, razor, shaving gel, after shave, and hot water. Most of the cost is the hot water. I challenge anyone to beat me on this.

If I knew how to create a Youtube video, I'd do one just to show everyone how its done.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I hate shaving, if for some reason I have to shave more than once every three days I get horrible razor burn regardless of what cream and razor I'm using. Once a week (at most) is just about right for me. I was a little spoiled as I got Schick Hydro 5 four packs for $1 each because of who I know. The handles that usually come with only one cartridge where free every so often. That deal has since gone so I'm probably letting them go a little longer than I should before replacement. I've found they're usually good for about 10 shaves before they need to be replaced provided I mow down the heavy stuff (with clippers) before trying to attack a rough field with a finish mower. By 13 shaves, they've gotten to the point where they have to be replaced. I'm down to my last four pack and that should last me ~6 months and while I'll probably stop between November and the last frost of next year I still have to figure out what to use next. The good ole Barbasol works as well for me as any of the other creams or gels that are readily available, but the razor issue has to be resolved before late next spring and there's no way I'm paying retail for the Hydro 5 blades!


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

About 2 years ago stopped in the Art of Shaving in Vegas, walked out with a complete kit pre shave lotion, badger brush, tub of shaving soap, after shave cream and a made in Germany straight blade that cost more than my first car!
Hey I had just retired and it was a gift to me! Pain in the Ass keeping that thing sharp so have switched to a straight blade safety razor, 1 blade lasts months shave every few days and presoak and post rinse razor in cheap Vodka or Tequila. No way was I going to waste any of my Kettle One! Oh ya, them lotions never really got used but the brush and soap were worth every penny!


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

HAAAA! I forgot all about this thread, and just so you know John L, Shabani may be handsome but he's got nothing on me, I have the Blue Steel look which make hetero female great apes and humin wimins of all classes swoon.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Is that the gorilla someone's dreams?

Gidrah, you crack me up!


----------



## jkl103144 (Mar 19, 2015)

> HAAAA! I forgot all about this thread, and just so you know John L, Shabani may be handsome but he s got nothing on me, I have the Blue Steel look which make hetero female great apes and humin wimins of all classes swoon.
> 
> - Ghidrah


Fantastic! Practice a few masculine positions, and then take a flight over there, and the women will be crawling all over you. What a way to make the BigTime!


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

John L I've been around long enough to have a couple 3 or 4 15 minutes of fame Going to Japan would just be one more.

OK Hoss, I hate going this route but you appear to be pushing for it. I'll agree to go over and pose for the ladies, I've been squishy for oriental women since Kung Fu movies and the mini series Shogun, but you must also agree to come with and also agree to stand motionless within 10' of the front of my pedestal. No matter what I excrete and throw while doing my thing you can't move yeah. What do you say big boy?


----------



## jkl103144 (Mar 19, 2015)

Agreeing to accompany you is no big problem. Its the standing still and not worrying about anything thrown my way that would be hard for me to accept.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I don't blame you, I won't stand still for any kind of projectile heading my way anymore either. I still have 2 little scar remnants on the back of my right hand from a seeded grape sent my way via a wrist rocket battle in 1975


----------

